# Max overclock and quadrant/antutu scores



## ALLDRIODBIONIC (Sep 27, 2011)

I'm just curious what you guys have squeezed out of these babies. I'm at 1.2 ghz. I'll post screenshots of my scores please do the same if you will









Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## ALLDRIODBIONIC (Sep 27, 2011)

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## H_U_N_T_E_R_3 (Sep 19, 2011)

1.2GHz. Never been on 4G lol

Sent from my 1.2Ghz Liberated BIONIC using RootzWiki Forums


----------

